# labela and care instructions!



## limor (Jan 3, 2006)

hi,
I am going to order labels from lucky - thanks to all of your recomedations!
Is the label come with care instructions? if not what are the alternatives to add it - since I am designing the shirts with heat transfers and stones.
Thanks again to all of u - helping me to srart my buisness!
Limor


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

They make the labels to your specs. So you need to come up with the care instructions to go on the labels. You could use the exact care instructions on the label that came with the shirt, and have them printed on the underside of your label.

Also, you could come up with your own instructions, but you should know that there are certain things that must be included. Here is a link to the FTC website that will tell you what you need on your label.


----------



## limor (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi,Thank u so much !
Basically i just want to add that the shirt need to be washed insideout and avoid the dryer - what do u think will be the best way to do it?
Also,do u know if it is included in the price that the lucky company offer?
Thanks again,
Limor


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

It is completely custom. So you just tell them exactly the way you want it, and that's what they'll put on your label.

The price is determined by how many you order(I think minimum is 1,200), the type of material you want, and if you wanted single or double-sided labels. So, you could have
your logo and care info on the same side, or one on the front and one on the back. That is up to you. I don't think it would be much more for double-sided (that's what I have), than if all your info was on one side.

You say that you just want to add your specific instructions. Do you have a logo or company name that you would want on the label? I don't think I would have labels made just to add wash inside out and don't dry. Is this what you plan to do?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Usually when I have my t-shirts relabeled, I leave the care instructions tag in them. The care instructions tag on many brands doesn't have the manufacturers name on it (it only has the size and care instructions).

That saves you one tag you have to create (especially when trying to deal with ordering enough size tags for each size)


----------



## limor (Jan 3, 2006)

I do ofcourse want to put my name/logo, but since I am adding the heat transfer and the stones to the shirts ,i will have to change the previous care instructions.If u think differently i would love to haer your opinion
Thnks again,
Limor


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

limor said:


> since I am adding the heat transfer and the stones to the shirts ,i will have to change the previous care instructions.


Not necessarily. With some blanks it is assumed that they will be printed on before being sold, and the care instructons reflect this. The Gildan shirts I have include "wash inside out, do not iron decoration" in the care instructions, despite the fact that the manufacturer doesn't include any decoration on the shirt. I did a quick check and my Fruit Of The Loom and Hanes shirts also both say "Do Not Iron Decoration".

Formulate your care instructions and check the ones on the blanks you intend to use - you may find they already match.


----------

